# New Shipment of Reef Nutrition has arrived - Live Copepods, Rotifers and alot more fd



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

REEF NUTRITON - Live copepods, Live Rotifer, PhytoFeast Live & Premium, Articpods, OysterFeast, MysisFeast, Rotifer Culturing Kit, PE Mysis, Ocean Nutrition and one of the largest food selection available. Feed your Fish & Reef the Best.

Introducing *NEW* REAL OCEANIC EGGS (R.O.E.) from Reef Nutrition

ASK US ABOUT SPECIAL STOCK (Not normally available):

Nanno High Density 3600 - 1L
RotiferDiet High Density 3600 - 1L
**NEW** RotiGrow Nano - 1L
**NEW ** RotiPlus - 1L
Articpod - 16 oz (20% off comparing to standard size)
PhytoFeast Premium - 16oz

REEFPODS (Please pre-order online):
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=268

REEF NUTRITION:

MysisFeast - PE Mysis in an easy to dose bottle
OysterFeast - Oyster Eggs and ovarian tissue
Tigger-pods - Live Copepods
Arcti-pods - Red Copepods
PhytoFeast Premium - Micro-Algae Reef Food
PhytoFeast LIVE - Micro-Algae Reef Food
RotiFeast - Super Zooplankton Concentrate
Rotifier Diet - Food for Rotifers
Rotifer Culturing Starter Kit (Including Live Rotifers & RotiferDiet)
Also has Reed Mariculture products for the hardcore aquaculturist or marine breeders.

Also has a wide variety of different food in stock:

New Life Spectrum (many different formulas)
Ocean Nutrition
Hikari Frozen food
PE Mysis
ORA pellets
Omega One
Marine Ornamental breeding food and supplies
AquaThrive NOURISH Polycheate Worm Pellets (0.5mm, 1.0mm, 1.5mm)

SHOP ONLINE SHIP CANADA-WIDE OR PICKUP BY APPTS.

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_101


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/09/18/reef-nutrition-beta-brine-roe/

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=635


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - If anyone is considering phyto.....Reef Aquatica's phyto is redunculous....and that's in a good way.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

New Shipment has arrived for 2014


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

new shipment has arrived ~~~


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you have everything in the first post in stock? Also where abouts in Toronto are you located?

Thanks,
-Sam.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

RCode said:


> Do you have everything in the first post in stock? Also where abouts in Toronto are you located?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Sam.


Hi Sam,

We have almost everything, and thanks for letting us know about the inventory - we forgot to update the website.

But aside from Fuzzyphytes and MacroFeast, everything is in.


----------

